# Aquamark 3 - Windows XP/Vista 64-Bit Dual Patch



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

Just found this, I'm sure there some that's be looking for it. It works for XP, haven't test Vista yet. 

(Updated May 21, 2008)
http://www.geocities.com/superxpfx/Aquamark_Vista64-Bit_Patch.html


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

here is the zip file


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

i just tested i vista and i get a black screen after the first test?!?!?


edit- after the complex multi shader test


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

worked fine to me W00T!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

how much of an improvement are you getting? anybody?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

100% improvement as on all of my 64bit os's it refused to run..wouldnt even load got an application error.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 5, 2008)

I ran Aquamark on Vista 32bit just fine but no luck when i had vista 64


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 100% improvement as on all of my 64bit os's it refused to run..wouldnt even load got an application error.



did you already have it installed? or you did a fresh install?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

fresh install i never do upgrades and all of my benchmarks and primary programs like photoshop etc go on my windows drive. only games and music go on seperate drives


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i just tested i vista and i get a black screen after the first test?!?!?
> 
> 
> edit- after the complex multi shader test



You may need to look into doing the direcpll.dll hotfix.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2008)

I just copied both files over to the C drive and found it works flawlessly. Thanks fellas for the heads up on the fix.

Also I like that I was running the GPU client of F@H and still managed to pull 120K out of the card...lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

i just got it to work, just did another fresh install of the program. no works perfect. 112k


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 5, 2008)

Care to elaborate on what "dual patch" exactly means?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Care to elaborate on what "dual patch" exactly means?



it patches both vista/xp 64


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 5, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> it patches both vista/xp 64



So it's still an outdated benchmark?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 5, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So it's still an outdated benchmark?



yea, but still fun to use.


----------



## HTC (Jun 5, 2008)

Slightly above 110K points. Do you think i can play Aquanox 2?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Slightly above 110K points. Do you think i can play Aquanox 2?



no you need at least 200k to pwn aquanox at like 45fps.


----------



## Zak84 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone with a P4 know why the Hyper-Threading option is grayed out?
With this patch I can finally run the bench with vista 64 but HT doesn't work...


EDIT: After the massive overdraw test I have a blank screen...


----------



## Zak84 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've solved the problem with the blank screen with direcpll hotfix. But the HT still doesn't work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2008)

is HT enabled?


----------



## Zak84 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, it is enabled in bios and in the task mager I have 2 cpus. In windows XP the ht works fine.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 17, 2008)

works gr8, thanks! 

I got 127k


----------



## Alvin34 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank’s for sharing this nice link.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 17, 2008)

aquamark is broke, the old 6800 cards broke 120k to be honest we should be alot higher.


----------



## dnottis (Jun 27, 2008)

yea, this works but same hardware in XP scores 234,000.  Getting 157,000 in Vista x64 lol.  Doesnt work right.


----------

